# The Lizard Creeps : openSUSE 11.1 out now



## Dark Star (Dec 18, 2008)

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/2544/opensuse7ri2.gif​openSUSE 11.1 Released : Discussion Thread​

The openSUSE Project is proud to announce the release of openSUSE 11.1. The openSUSE 11.1 release includes more than 230 new features, improvements to YaST, major updates to GNOME, KDE, OpenOffice.org, and more freedom with a brand new license, Liberation fonts, and openJDK. This is also the first release built entirely in the openSUSE Build Service.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/27990_otk04/800px-cover-switch.png​ 

 The new 2.6.27.7 Linux kernel which adds support for a number of new devices and improved video camera support
     An unmatched remote desktop experience with Nomad
     A simpler license that eliminates the EULA and removes software which previously made it difficult to redistribute openSUSE
     Improvements to YaST®, openSUSE's system administration and installation suite, including an improved partitioner, new printer module, and a new module to check system security
     Latest versions of major applications including Firefox* 3.0.4, OpenOffice.org 3.0, GNOME* 2.24.1, KDE 4.1.3 + KDE 3.5.10 and Mono® 2.0.1
     Most recent versions of GNOME and KDE:
           GNOME improvements include updates to the powerful Nautilus file manager, simplified managing and editing of photos with F-Spot, enhanced synchronization with BansheeTM and mobile devices and better communication tools with Pidgin, the IM client, a VoIP client for video chat and the Totem movie player for YouTube videos and digital television
           KDE 4.1.3 includes improvements to Plasma, the Dolphin file manager, KDE-PIM suite, Kwin desktop effects enabled by default, power management with Powerdevil and OpenStreetMap integration with Marble
     Increased productivity with OpenOffice 3.0 Novell® Edition, which includes a word processor, presentation creator, spreadsheet creator, and the ability to read and write to all Microsoft* Office files
     Further improvements to software management through improvements to the zypper/libzypp utilities


Download  : Software.openSUSE.org
News Source  : openSUSE News  openSUSE 11.1 Released! | Advancements to openSUSE Linux Distribution Improves User Experience and Eases Community Contributions


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

waited too long for this. now I am just going to download it and add to my collection of other distro DVDs.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 18, 2008)

Brand new license? I'm interested in reading that.

Hope they have ironed out the rough edges from 11.0


----------



## sganesh (Dec 18, 2008)

i dislike Opensuse for 3 reasons
1.Did anyone  able watch television channels through TV tuner card in any form of linux,none of the software included in Opensuse has option to select INDIA as a country?
2.Lack of inbuilt codecs to play Dvd movies
3.NO compiz fusion for my system(with VIA display chipset)
Neglecting this.
the presence old wide range of programming support,Compiz fusion.
Indeed a great!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2008)

sganesh said:


> i dislike Opensuse for 3 reasons
> 1.Did anyone  able watch television channels through TV tuner card in any form of linux,none of the software included in Opensuse has option to select INDIA as a country?



Select your broadcast signal as PAL



sganesh said:


> 2.Lack of inbuilt codecs to play Dvd movies



Yes, that's because of legal restrictions. You can enable them easily by searching on Google or going through my threads on packages - see the FAQ in the Open Source section.



sganesh said:


> 3.NO compiz fusion for my system(with VIA display chipset)



Really don't know about Via

See this thread for VIA
*forums.opensuse.org/hardware/386521-via-graphics.html


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 18, 2008)

^ Great catch! I would add another:

4. I dislike openSUSE 'cause it doesn't come with a free Goa trip offer.

and this is the worst thing about it:

5. openSUSE doesn't wiggle its tail. Why 'O, why?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 18, 2008)

sganesh said:


> i dislike Opensuse for 3 reasons
> 1.Did anyone  able watch television channels through TV tuner card in any form of linux,none of the software included in Opensuse has option to select INDIA as a country?
> 2.Lack of inbuilt codecs to play Dvd movies
> 3.NO compiz fusion for my system(with VIA display chipset)
> ...


This is all pure FUD.

1) I have watched TV for 2 years on my Linux, I can provide screenshots if you want. The lack of 'INDIA' is not a problem of the distro, but the lack of _contributors from India_ to the respective _TV program_. I used to set frequency as PAL and country as France to watch TV.

2) as Nucluekore said.

3) Ask Compiz Devs.



Yamaraj said:


> ^ Great catch! I would add another:
> 
> 4. I dislike openSUSE 'cause it doesn't come with a free Goa trip offer.
> 
> ...


Don't post if you got nothing to contribute to the topic.


----------



## Yamaraj (Dec 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Don't post if you got nothing to contribute to the topic.


Don't quote the post that's not contributing anything to the topic.

Why so serious?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 18, 2008)

Cut it Yamaraj.

A few screens to put the TV thing into perspective. This was on my 2 year old Linux(Fedora).

Unreal Tournament gaming along with TV watching.
*s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/th_Screenshot-1-2.png

TV with Compiz
*s206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/th_awesome4.png

So you see it's not all just small talk. It actually works. Be it on OpenSUSE or any other distro, you have to know how to make it work. And it's OpenSUSE we are discussing, so let's carry that on.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 19, 2008)

Will try openSUSE 11.1 GNOME this time.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

Creepy thread title

Can someone tell me if I go for the gnome version of fedora or opensuse ?


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 19, 2008)

Obviously F10 .. openSUSE has some wierd management . .Well IMO I hated SLED Menu and the Application browser.. Too messy atleast for me..Though you can remove sled and add plain old gnome menu..


----------



## sganesh (Dec 19, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Cut it Yamaraj.
> 
> A few screens to put the TV thing into perspective. This was on my 2 year old Linux(Fedora).
> 
> ...


Really Sorry,
i under estimate power of OpenSuse!!.
Which software you used seeing TV channels in opensuse?


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 19, 2008)

Its not suse you can do it in any distro. There's TVTime and Myth TV and few more. .


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 19, 2008)

When it comes to using propreitory drivers, Ubuntu & Mint always do it better.Is this release better? Can anyone please review this distro? Esp. w.r.t. to nVidia's Forcedeth drivers.


----------



## anarchist (Dec 19, 2008)

@sganesh: use tvtime in any distro, it is simple to use. and if you compare video quality with windows based softwares, specially in channels like CNBC with fast mooving text, you will never use windows based tv programs


----------

